# Is FIBA straight time?



## saladgoat (Aug 21, 2015)

Sorry, I'm not a basketball fan so I don't know these things but every time I go to watch something on TV that is preceded by an NBA game, that game seems to still be going on. It's a 48 minute game that often takes longer than three hours to play.
But I just turned on the TV and they are awarding medals for the FIBA tournament. It was listed as starting at 4:30 and it's now 6:20 - less than two hours and it's not only over but the ceremonies have begun.
So I am wondering if FIBA is played with straight time - that is to say, the clock doesn't stop on every whistle.
Or do they not get gratuitous timeouts? Or ... just why is this game already over?!
I hope I don't come off sounding like a troll or something. I really am curious about this, so please let me know. 
Thanks!


----------

